# USV gesucht - APC oder Eaton?



## Abductee (1. Januar 2016)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer kleinen USV, primär für das NAS, sekundär als Überspannungsschutz für die restlichen Mini-Verbraucher im näheren Umfeld wie Router und DSL-Modem.
Der Platzhirsch in Europa scheint hier APC zu sein, wobei es doch Qualitätsunterschiede zwischen Business und Consumer geben soll.
Mir relativ unbekannt, die Firma Eaton, scheinen aber für Dell die USV`s bereitzustellen?

Gibt es Erfahrungsberichte wer mit was recht zufrieden ist?
Sollte was für den kleinen Geldbeutel sein und speist keine großen Verbraucher.
USB Shutdown, wird bei den kleinen Verbrauchern eher nicht benötigt. 
Ein Schutz für eine Datenleitung sollte vorhanden sein.

Was ich bisher gefunden hab:
APC Back-UPS ES 400VA Steckdosenleiste (BE400-GR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Eaton 3S 550 DIN (3S550DIN) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
APC Back-UPS 700VA, USB (BX700UI) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + Schuko-Adapter


----------



## niklasschaefer (1. Januar 2016)

Hallo,
du kannst beide nehmen kann ich bedenkenlos empfehlen. APC ist eine Tochterfirma von Schneider Electric und EATON ist auch eine großer Elektrohersteller dessen USV nutzen wir in unseren Automationsanlagen.

Gruß Niklas


----------

